# Help with case construction



## trsnider (Nov 23, 2012)

What is a better way to assemble a case using a top frame ? I'll probably end up using some glue blocks underneath but that doesn't seem like the best way to go. The case top has a rabbet to receive the top frame. There has to be a better way to support the top frame. I've done this several times on projects and still have the same question. I guess I don't learn through experience very well. 









Here's pics of the top and case from the outside and inside.


----------



## TungOil (Jan 16, 2017)

Can you tell us a little more about what you are making? I'm having a hard time seeing what you are building from the photos.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

You need some joinery. Carcasses can be joined in several ways such as dovetails, box joints, dowels, tenons, screws and plugs, etc.

Need to know a little more about the project to advise further.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

It is very difficult to help you as I cannot figure out what you are trying to do. I am guessing that it is some sort of frame and panel construction? What are you building?


----------



## trsnider (Nov 23, 2012)

Apologies for the confusion. I'm building a small cabinet. The pictures are of the top frame and side. I needed to have a better method of joining the top frame to the sides. Without rebuilding I decided to put glue blocks on the inside of the sides and then screw and glue the top frame to the sides. Not the best solution but it will be satisfactory.


----------



## trsnider (Nov 23, 2012)

The pics also got rotated


----------



## trsnider (Nov 23, 2012)

Maybe this helps


----------



## trsnider (Nov 23, 2012)

Here's what I did. The pic is of the top inside of the side piece. The top frame will be fastened to the block at the top of frame.


----------



## trsnider (Nov 23, 2012)

Hmm. Can't delete reply on phone apparently. Nothing to see here. Please move along


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Is the top frame and panel too? Normally you wouldn't rabbet the top but let it overhang the sides a bit. The sides would be joined by rails that connect both sides across the top. You would attach the top using either buttons or Z clips or figure 8 fasteners.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Since the top and side are both frames, you can get away with glue blocks. Screws are unnecessary, unless it was going to be hanging from the top and carrying significant weight, which it's not.

Like others have already said, your choice of joinery is non-conventional. I'd recommend reading up on case construction before doing future projects.


----------



## trsnider (Nov 23, 2012)

The top frame is under the actual top which is one solid piece which will be fastened to the top frame. The frame is for case construction it's more like a secondary structural piece. The picture shows the whole thing temporarily put together the top will have breadboard ends it is just set up for illustration









You're right I need to look at other plans 1st before I do I start my next project. My family always says I don't do things the easy or conventional way.


----------

